# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  hình ảnh trạm thu phí

## linktac

hj.hiện nay mình dang làm đồ án trạm thu phí bằng c#
mình chưa biết j cả .bạn nào có kinh nghiệm j thì share với nha.thanks
dù chỉ là hình ảnh vẽ của trạm thu phí cũng tốt.thanks

----------


## hoathachthao

bạn làm đồ án về trạm thu phí thì làm cái gì? cái đó do ai giao hay bạn chợt nghĩ ra?
trước tiên, dùng google, search hình ảnh theo "trạm thu phí giao thông", hoặc "toll stations" thì nhiều vô kể.
trong một trạm thu phí, có vô số bài toán cần giải quyết, bạn đã biết gì rồi? đơn giản nhất, hãy chọn bài toán bật tắt cái đèn xanh đỏ cho nhanh.

----------


## bluedragon0702

anh ơi, e đang học thiết kế phần mềm về trạm thu phí. anh chỉ giúp e về thiết kế quản lý trạm thu phí được không ạ?

----------


## seo012013

trời, viết một phần mềm trạm thu phí ư? một người thì không thể làm được đâu. nhưng tớ giới thiệu sơ qua cho cậu nhé.
1. phần cứng:
- 1 làn xe phải chứa 3 vòng từ, 1 vòng để nhận diện có xe vào làn, 1 vòng để nhận diện xe đã mua vé chưa( nếu chưa mua vé mà đi đến vòng từ này thì nó sẽ báo động), 1 vòng để đóng barrie khi xe qua.
- 1 máy tính công nghiệp, 1 đầu đọc mã vạch, 1 màn hình vi tính, 1 camera chụp hình, 1 camera nhận dạng biển số.
- 1 bàn điều khiển thủ công.
- 1 bảng báo điện tử, 1 bảng báo giao thông.
đó là dưới làn, ngoài ra còn có máy chủ, máy kế toán... nhiều.
2. để lập trình cho dưới làn hoạt động thì cậu phải làm những thứ theo trình tự như thế này:
a. khi xe vào làn, đè lên vòng từ số 1, phần mềm nhận diện có xe trên vòng từ và phát lệnh chụp hình xe của camera chụp hình, chụp hình và nhận dạng biển số xe đó( cái này là cực khó, chắc chắn cậu không thể làm được), từ biển số nhận dạng kiểm tra xe có vé tháng không? có thì mở barrie, không có thì tiếp ở phần b
b. khi xe mua vé, nhân viên quét vé vào đầu đọc mã vạch, phần mềm làm nhiệm vụ: kiểm tra vé có hợp lệ không, nếu hợp lệ lưu thông biển số xe, giờ qua.... và thông tin liên quan. điều khiển lệnh mở barrie. bảng báo điện tử hiện thông tin biển số xe, mệnh giá xe. đèn giao thông chuyển từ đỏ sang xanh. nếu không hợp lệ thì thông báo lý do, lý do thì nhiều, chưa cần liệt kê kẻo bạn choáng.
c. khi xe đến vòng từ thứ 2, phần mềm kiểm tra xe đã mua vé chưa, nếu chưa thì phát lệnh hú còi báo động.
d. xe đi qua vòng từ thứ ba thì đóng barrie. bảng báo điện tử trở về trạng thái bình thường, đèn giao thông chuyển từ xanh sang đỏ.
e. chuyển thông tin về xe qua trạm lên máy chủ bao gồm các thông tin liên quan và hình ảnh.
nguyên lý chung là như thế. nhưng sẽ có vô vàn lỗi rất nhỏ xảy ra, mà giải quyết cái này mới là cực kỳ đau đầu đấy.
lập trình để điều khiển các thiết bị, người ta sẽ thông qua một thiết bị chính gọi là plc, tất cả các lệnh đều đẩy đến còn plc này. nếu lập trình bằng visual basic thì có thể làm vì nó can thiệp sâu đến phần cứng, còn c# thì mình không chắc lắm
nếu cậu muốn thông tin thêm. tớ sẽ giải thích tỉ mỉ cho, mình đã làm mà.

----------

